# Nvidia-kernel and Gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1

## HeadHolio

Welp, here's my problem while trying to emerge nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2 with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1:

```
sr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

make -rR -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost  -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/Module.symvers /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o

/bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [__modpost] Error 127

make[3]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 97, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

I searched around a bit and found a post mentioning to download a patch from a nitro/love thread but I couldn't find one.  Anyone have any ideas???

----------

## jonfr

Same problem here.   :Sad: 

Looking for an fix, noting useful coming up.

I am using development sources. Not gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## deadmoo

are you using config-kernel koutput? there is a patch in 2.6.9-ck1 called nvidia-compat.diff. maybe you need that patch. http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-ck1/patches/nvidia_compat.diff

----------

## robfish

My problem with the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r1 kernel is that the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx seem to emerge without a problem but the nvidia module does not load.

Back to 2.6.8-r10 which still works fine with nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111-r2

Any ideas?

----------

## Konsti

 *robfish wrote:*   

> but the nvidia module does not load.
> 
> 

 

Without error message?

@work I have a debian with vanilla 2.6.9. nvidia.ko build fine but did not load also, I will look after the message when I am @work today. May be it's the same. May be nvidia will release a new version adapted to 2.6.9 soon...

----------

## robfish

No I get no error messages other than nvidia module failing to load.

----------

## Konsti

 *robfish wrote:*   

> No I get no error messages other than nvidia module failing to load.

 

Of course! The System tells you about failing to load, or does it _nothing_ instead?

```

modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE

```

----------

## luisfeser

In my system it compile well, in vanilla+reiser4-2.6.9, and in 2.6.9-cko1 (con kolivas overloaded).

But i have only the first terminal. When i boot, all terminas works well, but after a few minutes only the first still working  :Confused: 

I think that the nvidia drivers need a patch  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## HeadHolio

I think it's weird how some people are able to get this to work, and some aren't.  I get the exact same error when trying to build my nVidia nForce audio module.  Did anyone manage to work around this problem???

----------

## Larem

I have the same problem with kernel-2.6.9 and last kernel-nvidia drivers.   :Sad: 

----------

## GENsnoop

anyone figure out the answer to this thread? cause i get the same error here ... I need a fix to complete "emerge -uDv world"

----------

## pbienst

The trick is to install the 1.0.6111 version of the drivers. They are still in unstable, though..

----------

## Benson

Yup, 1.0.6111 work here. With 6xxx-drivers i had some serious performance problems with some games (AA, UT2004). Using the kernel agp-module (set "NvAgp" to "2") fixed it. Seems like the Nvidia AGP-Module is borked...

rgds

Benson

----------

## HeadHolio

In my original post I stated that I used nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2 with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 and was still getting the error.  I'm so stumped.  It seems as though it's working for some people, but not me  :Sad: 

----------

## LordBug

If you haven't found it already, you can fix the nvidia VMALLOC error by reading this thread.

----------

## HeadHolio

Is my error the nvidia VMALLOC error?  I was under the impression that it wasn't.  I guess I could try the fix for the nvidia VMALLOC error, but not until I get home (I'm at work).

----------

## robfish

I fixed my problem now by copying my old (working) .config file then rerunning make oldconfig and taking more care with the new options:-

```
cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r10

ls -a

cp .config /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/

cd

ls -l /usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install

mount /boot/

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

reboot

emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx

```

The option I had wrong was:-

* General setup

*

Local version - append to kernel release (LOCALVERSION) [] (NEW)

(I had pressed "n" before instead of leaving it blank)

I did not have the VMALLOC error

----------

## mesman00

 *Konsti wrote:*   

>  *robfish wrote:*   No I get no error messages other than nvidia module failing to load. 
> 
> Of course! The System tells you about failing to load, or does it _nothing_ instead?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

i am having the same exact problem, do you have a solution for this?  how do i go about emerging an older version of nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel that work?

----------

## HeadHolio

I also solved my problem, not sure how.  But the only things I did was an update world, unmerged gentoo-dev-sources, and then re-emerged gentoo-dev-sources.  Now it works without a hitch.   Weird.

----------

## GENsnoop

this may help some people that have 2.6.9 ...

fixed my nvidia ..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1702745#1702745

----------

## think-x

i use nvidia-kernel & nvidia-glx 1.0.6629 and they have worked perfectly for me from 2.6.7 (or 8?) to now with 2.6.9-r1

----------

